# My Apisto pair



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

just wanted to share some pics of my Apistogramma Pebas sp.Purple, got a new old camera and started playing around with it.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

cute couple


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice pair, have they spawned for you?


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

No not yet, The female is getting yellower more and by the day so I hope so. They are wild so chances are I might need a softer water than 6.5-7ph. Will most more pics as I get better with my camera


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I always liked dwarf cichlids. Nice fish.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice pair, what exactly is a new "old" camera? lol


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Nice pair, what exactly is a new "old" camera? lol


picked up a new Sony a100 DSLR from blacks for $149.99, even if it was refurb i still coundt say no to the price 

more pics getting the hang of it more and more


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice looking apistos. I love the angel in the background to


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> Nice looking apistos. I love the angel in the background to


I'll be sharing pics of the angels shortly they are platinum pearl scale angels,


----------

